# 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert vs 2010 Tarmac Expert SL



## JPK_NJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Need help deciding which bike to pull the trigger on. Also including my current quoted prices (including tax). LMK if i can do better on pricing too. No racing, just solo/group rides for now. Thanks for the help!


2010 Tarmac Expert SL - Ultegra - $2700
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45883&eid=4350
They are also going to swap out the Kyrium Equippes with the Fulcrum Racing 4s from the 2011


2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert -Ultegra - $3300
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52900&scid=1001&scname=Road


For what it's worth, I prefer the style/look of the 2010. Kind of find the 2011 colors a bit ugly. Not sure if I would pick the red/white or neon green


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I just bought a new 2011 SL3 Expert last week in Ultegra for $2700 and change plus tax. I think you can get it for less than $3300 this time of year. I would not pay over $3100. 2011 SL2 Comp in 105 or Rival were $2350 asking price.


----------



## JPK_NJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Forget to add that both are equipped with Ultegra


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

They are going to lean you towards the 2010 because it is gonna be 2 models old in a month and they really need to get it off the shop floor. I would go for the 2011 as is an SL3.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd lean towards the SL3...but would ride them both and see if I could discern any difference worth $600


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was in the same position, however the price margin was slightly smaller for me to just go with the SL3. I did end up going with the SL3 for the minor improvements (and yes I actually like the neon)...even if the only difference I'm feeling and realizing right now is in my head. With them swapping the wheelset over, I bet they'd feel almost dead nuts identical to me at my level...maybe not 600 dollars difference to me then.


----------



## JPK_NJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Haven't test ridden the 2010 with with the new wheelset yet but Im also guessing they'll feel similar. Apparently the 2010 Expert SL uses an SL2 frame. My buddy who races pretty seriously told me I would realize the difference in frames at my level. I'm also 150lbs, so I don't think Id put that much stress/flex in either bike.

I might be able to negotiate the price a bit lower on the 2011. Not sure about the 2010 since they are upgrading my wheels.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

hey rugerrundog, where did you get the sl3 for $2700?


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

LBS in Michigan. It was the pre-season model they sent to dealer for people to test ride. I lucked out...mine wasn't taken on rides  I do see a few just like it on ebay for same price as new.


----------



## tmn23z (Aug 4, 2011)

I got mine for 2500 out the door in Southern California .


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

those are sweet deals. wish i can get those here in NC


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rugergundog said:


> LBS in Michigan. It was the pre-season model they sent to dealer for people to test ride. I lucked out...mine wasn't taken on rides  I do see a few just like it on ebay for same price as new.


Where in Michigan? I'm from the Ann Arbor area and about to pull the trigger on a Cervelo r3. I test rode an Expert a while back and loved it, but found it a bit out of my budget.


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just picked up a 2011 Tarmac Expert SL3
Abo****ely head and shoulders above my former 2011 Tarmac Comp SL2!


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

Which color frame did you go with?


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Had to go with the carbon/white/red (as that's the only colour that seems to be available in the UK). 

Actually, it's the colour I'd have chosen - the only thing is that it looks remarkably similar (at first glance anyway) to the colours of the Comp (albeit without exposed carbon fibre)


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Meant to say that I went for a ride out this morning and I immediately noticed how much the SL3 likes to climb - my previous records set on the SL2 are being broken!


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

Is it me or the frame on the 2010 tarmac expert sl practically same as the 2012 sl3? what do you guys think?


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes it is just you.

They are not the same. SL2 vs SL3. Different construction and stiffening stuff on the SL3. To the eye, yes they are the same as geometry and outward appearance are the same.


I bought my bike at a shop north of Ann Arbour. Not that it will help as it was the only test bike they had in stock.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

2010 Tarmac expert sl
Specialized Tarmac SL FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1.5" lower HS bearing
Tarmac full FACT carbon monocoque, OS race for 1.5" bearing
Aheadset Stainless Race Steel Balls w/ top cap w/ 20mm of spacers

2012 Tarmac sl3
Specialized FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1-1/2" lower bearing, *OSBB*
Specialized FACT carbon, full monocoque, OS race for 1-1/2" bearing
*1-1/8 upper and 1-1/2" lower Cr-Mo cartridge bearings integrated w/ headset, 8mm cone spacer with 20mm of spacers*

Bold and underlined the differences that i can see.


----------



## ptt127 (Apr 12, 2010)

They are not the same- but I need this 10th post so I can post a link


----------



## ptt127 (Apr 12, 2010)

> Bold and underlined the differences that i can see.


Here is a site with some info on other differences:

Tarmac SL3

Including:
Carbon press-fit cups for BB and headset bearings
Internal ribs at tube junctions for increased stiffness


----------



## puresoulskl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi guys,I was wondering,could you all advice me because I'm new to road bikes and I'm stuck between having to choose A 2010 S-works Tarmac SL3 and 2010 S-works Roubaix SL2,both are dura-ace components

Thanks !


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

puresoulskl said:


> Hi guys,I was wondering,could you all advice me because I'm new to road bikes and I'm stuck between having to choose A 2010 S-works Tarmac SL3 and 2010 S-works Roubaix SL2,both are dura-ace components
> 
> Thanks !


The Roubaix is marketed as a more relaxed touring fit, and the Tarmac as slightly more aggressive racing fit.

Both are great bikes, and it really comes down to which you are more comfortable on. Ride them both, and see which you prefer


----------



## puresoulskl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey thanks alot man


----------



## puresoulskl (Sep 7, 2011)

"Hi guys,I was wondering,could you all advice me because I'm new to road bikes and I'm stuck between having to choose A 2010 S-works Tarmac SL3 and 2010 S-works Roubaix SL2,both are dura-ace components"

By the way how much are these bikes now since it's been a year have they depreciated?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

puresoulskl said:


> By the way how much are these bikes now since it's been a year have they depreciated?


The 2012 models are out so they're now 2 model years old. There's no hard and fast rules for depreciation. But assuming they are brand new and being sold by a Specialized dealer, I'd be looking for something like 30-40% off their original MSRP. If you like the Tarmac, that 2010 SL3 is practically the same as the 2011 version and is a TdF winning bike. It has just been superseded by the SL4 but the SL4 is significantly more expensive and incrementally better, so that 2010 SL3 could be a really good performance/cost choice.


----------



## puresoulskl (Sep 7, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> The 2012 models are out so they're now 2 model years old. There's no hard and fast rules for depreciation. But assuming they are brand new and being sold by a Specialized dealer, I'd be looking for something like 30-40% off their original MSRP. If you like the Tarmac, that 2010 SL3 is practically the same as the 2011 version and is a TdF winning bike. It has just been superseded by the SL4 but the SL4 is significantly more expensive and incrementally better, so that 2010 SL3 could be a really good performance/cost choice.


Hey thank you for your recommendation too ! Wow I just love how cyclist help one another,thats the true spirit.

cheers to you and all other bike fanatics ! Thank you !


----------

